# Green man Topper



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

In "carving tools" I did a post on a way to carving eye. I was not sure what I was going to do with the butternut block I did the test eyes in. It is a 2'x 2"x 8". I printed out a few draft copies and played with some ideas. I do that with sticks or blocks of wood when I am not sure of what I will do with them. It is a easy way to play with different concepts. I am going to do a green-man in the leaves.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

there are loads of images of the goes back way beyond the druids , a early religious form before the recognised churches used it for propaganda by religious organisations , but still is found on loads of churches around the country , A very old symbol used in pagan religion

A nice effort look forward to see how you finish it


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It should look good when you're done.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Excellent idea! Looking forward to how it turns out. I did a couple crude looking green men a year or so ago I want to do another now that my skills have improved a wee bit


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice! I've seen green men carved into trees,it's really something to behold! I've never seen proof but I believe the green men became wood spirit sticks.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Interesting project randy, looking forward to seeing it grow and blossom.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had some shop time today. Gave a general shaped to the green man topper and smoothed it out. I decided to go with maple leaves. I marked out the first one.









Then carved it out, I used different size gouges to make the curves in the leaves then connected the curves with a detail knife. When cutting in the curves I use a slight back and forth slicing movement instead of a plunge cut with the gouge. In woods like butternut you are less likely to get chip outs. I do that on all detail work when cutting in curves with a gouge in any wood.















Then I drew out the next two leaves over the eyes and cut them out and then started giving some shaped to all the leaves. This is the process I will follow to complete the rest of the leaves. Each of the leaves will have its own shape


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

coming along slowly good to see work in progress


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Was able to rough out 2 face leaves today.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It must be difficult working on the topper within the retsriants of the size ..interested to see its progress and how you finish it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> It must be difficult working on the topper within the retsriants of the size ..interested to see its progress and how you finish it.


It is a issue. That is why I am doing one or two leaf at a time. I can draw them in a scale to fit in the avalibe space as i go.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Working from top down added leaves to the back and carved in the mouth today. I will work on finishing the back area next.His beard will be made up of leaves and I will work on drawing them after the back is done.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

He's coming along nicely, great looking eyes.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

agree with glops his eyes are great

capturing the old stone masons style nice one


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Completed the eyes. Went ahead with texturer. The contrast helps with seeing how I want to do the with the leaves. 






.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the contrast certainly made a difference but it is coming along nicely the eyes are very good


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Tung oil finish. It will go on a maple stick .


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

very nice job

good expression on the face paricularly like the eyes

I will try to incorporate a leaf into something for myself and its inspired me to incorporate ukibori on the leaf to see if i could get the viens of the leaf on it.

A very pagan symbol steeped in time love it .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am most impressed! I've been using a little bit of butternut lately, the grain really pops with the tung oil. Do U use a poly over the tung or leave the tung as the finish? Either way I gotta give the tung a try.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> I am most impressed! I've been using a little bit of butternut lately, the grain really pops with the tung oil. Do U use a poly over the tung or leave the tung as the finish? Either way I gotta give the tung a try.


Mark I use just the Tung oil. This is just the first coat i will do 3 coats. It will have a deeper reacher look when it's done.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great job Randy, the oil has certainly enhanced and brought out the grain, like the flow of the leaves over the top of the head, it will make an excellent stick/pole when mounted.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I am absolutely jealous of your skill. Are you going to carve some matching details on the shaft?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great job! I like Tung oil for a finish too. Durable and easy to touch up if it's needed.

Rodney


----------

